# Personal Protection Equipment - Do you use any?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey All,

I know the title might be a bit of a red rag to a bull but this is a genuine question?

Like most, I never used to really care but now find myself looking at the MSDS sheets for products I have and starting to take precautions.

Corrosive Chemicals, Ceramic Coatings, Machine Polishing etc. 

Do you wear Masks? Gloves? etc

Question for both Hobbyists and the Professional Detailers. 

Cheers


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I use ear defenders when grinding etc. Also rubber gloves for cleaning and applying products.

I also picked up a 3m half face mask for spray painting etc

Clearly alot of work can be completed outside so ventilation is not a problem!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Always wear gloves, usually pop some glasses/goggles on if any chance of bits flying around (fair weather detailer so tend to have sunglasses on anyway ). I notice Larry from AMMO is now wearing (and recommending) both goggles and a respirator.

As you say, it's one of those things you dismiss until you read some of the things you're dispersing about the place and then start to reconsider.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Black nitrile gloves, safety glasses when doing fallout work, also use a barrier cream.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't really use anything that necessitates PPE, I do use gloves but not for protecting myself, it's just while using a wax to prevent any dirt from my hand scratching the car


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

When you first time get compound in your eyes you realized why safety goggles are must


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't, probably should, but where's the fun in that? LOL.

A lot of the time I see torn nitrile gloves in YouTube videos, sort of pointless really.

If I was full time I'd take it much more seriously, but I refuse to worry about getting wet hands once to twice a fortnight.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Use a set of nitrile gloves when washing etc as stops my hands drying out (and helps to keep them warm in winter)


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Gloves when working on the car always.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Always wear gloves and head gear when out in the sun for several hours.


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Hat for out in the sun for sure, especially for us folically challenged folk!

Dont generally wear gloves in summer for washing but do in winter. Always wear gloves when using panel wipe etc


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hat, sun cream on a hot day. Nitrile gloves for certain jobs.

This thread has actually given me an idea about all H&S issues when detailing - I might put something together, but I'm no expert, just some ideas.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Starbuck88 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I know the title might be a bit of a red rag to a bull but this is a genuine question?
> 
> ...


For older guys PPE, H&S and Risk Analysis were non existent years ago.
Over the years industry as one example got smart. People were not just getting injured, some fatal too. Disease, chemical poisoning, bronchial issues. 
All the obvious detriments also cost billions in so many ways. Hospitals, legal and rehab and all sorts. Let alone the misery from ignorance. It was costing everyone bundles, companies, families actually everyone one way or another. 
If anyone had to work with the HSE and RA systems their views and lives were changed for the better.
The problem I see is once individuals are not under scrutiny, they take risks, maybe we all do.

I know, blah blah blah!
But the most common line I use a lot when I see someone using a hand grinder as one example with no Safety glasses. I always stop and tell them "I hope you don't take offence, but I feel impelled to share a story with you that you can choose to listen to or not. I knew a person that did what you are doing and in one split second had an injury to his eye. That person lost his job, ability to feed his family and his life changed forever all because he did not don a pair of safety glasses. I then quickly add, before you tell me to get lost, please consider this as that could be you and I am unable to walk by and feel impelled to share that with good intensions and maybe that might hopefully help you think about that guy, it could be you". The jog on a bit rapid as people feel a bit embarrassed

PPE is not a hindrance, its smart. We all have a choice to be stupid or smart though don't we :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Second nature to wear Marigolds and always wear a face mask when spraying fallout removers, wheel cleaners, machining.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Na, I like to ride bare back!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

RS3 said:


> Na, I like to ride bare back!


But, are you a 'Johnny come lately'?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Itstony said:


> PPE is not a hindrance, its smart. We all have a choice to be stupid or smart though don't we :thumb:


Nice post Tony, summed up perfectly above, just my opinion from an old guy.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Nitrile gloves for definite,probably should wear some sort of mask as well as very often i can smell products after using and lets be honest that can't be doing me any good.

my mrs says my gear stinks of chemicals after a days detailing so all clothes are washed to remove any residue,even ot a washer in the garage for the "contaminated" stuff,OTT maybe!!

Always wear ear plugs and my wireless headphone cans when i'm polishing.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Na, I like to ride bare back!


I was surprised it made it this long... :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually wear nitrile gloves, especially after getting an infection in three if the fingers on my right hand, after using an alloy wheel cleaning product. Trust me, I only want that to happen once. 

I use eye protection when spraying alloy cleaners or fallout remover, and ear plugs when machining. 

It's not time consuming to get some PPE on, and it's definitely sensible. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-89 (May 7, 2011)

I always wear glasses when cleaning wheels and using any sort of chemicals, gloves are always a must along with noise cancelling headphones


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

I probably should have worn some thing today cleaning the cars in the wind. Took a money shot of Tar-Dah right to the eye.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Gloves and glasses cost a couple of quid, no excuse not to wear them when using the horrid cleaners.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gloves and glasses if need be.
Ear plugs if using polisher.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, always do. Basically always have gloves on, chemical resistant ones if washing or cleaning, and anti vibration gloves if using a long throw da. Always were a dust mask and headphones when polishing and absolutely have a proper 3m facemask and gloves when coating. 

Its far too easy to say "im just cleaning my car" and nor bother. End of the day its one of the few times joe public is around multiple different chemicals all in one go at one time.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

If you read some of the labels (like all blokes do) - it's a bit scarey some of the schyte they have on there - especially Meguiars stuff.

Oh and deep breathing the MF when sprayed with a sealant just because it smells of lemon sherbert fizz is to be avoided ! Took a week to get rid of the sore throat !


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gloves when cleaning wheels mainly.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I always wear nitrile gloves, even for tidying the garage... I don’t want hand sores in later life so look after my skin quite well...

I have little 3M ear plugs that I use when using impact gun, sometimes my polisher if I use it for extended periods. I have goggles that I use when I’m inverted or using high splash things, or paint.

I have a large respirator for painting, I also recently acquired a lightweight half respirator so that I’m more inclined to use it when doing smaller jobs.

As I’ve aged, I’ve added more and more precautions into the things that I do.

Not saying that I am perfect with my approach, but I’m a hell of a lot better than I used to be and hoping that because of the infrequency I used to do things and only for a few years it hasn’t had a lasting effect!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Have another addition after reading the good comments on gloves. There is an ever growing amount of people suffering from years of no glove protection from chemicals etc.
Without banging on, the problem in the derma stays and builds, then in later years it manifests itself. Not good for those that can't be arsed.
PPE has to be a habit and self taught.:thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Ansell Touch n Tuff gloves


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

mirdif64 said:


> Gloves and glasses if need be.
> Ear plugs if using polisher.


^ This.

But, as I do a fair bit of woodwork, using the kit is all second nature, as is a 3M paint grade face mask when applying noxious chemicals.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I wear nitrile gloves otherwise the chemicals crack my skin.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

I wear microfiber gloves, when polishing or interior jobs, but that's more to stop my hands causing issues to the job than for PPE. They are great in the winter though, keep my hands warm.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use a reusable respiratory mask when using products that give off fumes and when using products that give off fine dust particles.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I'm not against wearing PPE, have gloves I can wear etc, can also see the benefit of wearing a dust mask when using polishes, but can also see if you are close to neighbours boundary lines looking like you are ready for Chernobyl might be a fast way of ending the hobby?

I don't have this issue but for those with properties next to your drive?

Have you had this happen, just wondering whether this affects what you wear?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Gas head said:


> I'm not against wearing PPE, have gloves I can wear etc, can also see the benefit of wearing a dust mask when using polishes, but can also see if you are close to neighbours boundary lines looking like you are ready for Chernobyl might be a fast way of ending the hobby?
> 
> I don't have this issue but for those with properties next to your drive?
> 
> Have you had this happen, just wondering whether this affects what you wear?


I am in public view of around 10 houses and right next to a public walkway that is used frequently as a cut through; people comment on it, but I've never been to be too bothered about what other people think but can see it may influence some


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

a extendable baton and Pava Spray.

and a bullet proof tie. budget doesnt stretch to stab vest. 

wouldnt want to come across as looking to aggressive for the little darlings


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Now that I’m getting older I tend to wear what’s necessary, didn’t used to bother but with age comes wisdom :lol:


----------

